# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Εσωτερικές κεραίες λήψης

## aktis

Υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση  για εσωτερικές κεραίες λήψης για DVBT Τ2 τηλεοπτικούς δέκτες ; 
Τωρα με τα ψηφιακά , ή πιάνεις τέλεια ή δεν πιάνεις τίποτα και τα απλά διπολάκια που είχαν οι τηλεοράσεις δεν λειτουργούν πάντα .

----------


## satland

Σε καποιεs περιπτωσειs που εχειs οπτικη επαφη με την κεραια εκπομπηs θα παιξει.....ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ οταν χαλαει ο καιροs δεν θα εχειs ληψη ειδικα στα καναλια HD

----------

